# Wolf Pack When are they coming back??



## ace (Feb 12, 2003)

Red n Black Attack. 

I Think it would be a good time to get
The band Back Together=-) =-) =-)

What do u guy's think????/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2003)

Halls out, as is Whitman.  Whitman wouldn't be welcome back as he's engaged to Chyna.  Halls a substanse abuser with a serious history of problems.

Hogans iffy on returning as he's got $$ differences with McMahan.

As for Nash, he's on the shelf and reportedly not too interested in coming back without Hall.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont think they would be very welcome after that dreaful NWO story they had!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 12, 2003)

I say leave them out. I didn't like them much anyway. Only when sting was in there bailing them out.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 13, 2003)

It's Waltman bro. Waltman 


Forget the Wolfpac. It was nWo Hollywood 4 Life


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *It's Waltman bro. Waltman
> 
> 
> Forget the Wolfpac. It was nWo Hollywood 4 Life *




I'm not sure how to answer this. Yes Shawn Waltman was (is) x-pac but I'm not quite sure that he actually made the wolfpack. He always had a hurt neck or something. Made some come back then got hurt again. He's good witha lot of heart don't get me wrong but I'm not sure he was it.


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 13, 2003)

Im not a pro or anything but Nash has been back in the WWE for over a year and wrestled like 2 tag matches I think.
Hall was a drunk even with his "no alcohol" pills, Xpac, the 123 kid, SyxPac, whatever hes calling himself is only good in a group.

I think we need something new, not rehashed old angles let hogan ride out hulkamania and retire at mania, forget diesel, halls in rehab, and xpac still sucks!

The revolution would be a good group without HHH LOL ohh well for the benefit of those with flash photography Im out of here


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 13, 2003)

I was correcting someone else. They kept calling him Whitman, I was just pointing out it's Waltman. 


Now, right now woulda been perfect for the nWo return. Bischoff has 30 days, he's sweating it, he gets fired the week before the PPV. Buuut he said he had a suprise for the WWE. Middle of PPV suddenly nWo, Hall, Hogan, Nash come running outa the stands and attack some Wrestlers in true nWo fashion. Would have been better then last years return.


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *I was correcting someone else. They kept calling him Whitman, I was just pointing out it's Waltman.
> 
> 
> Now, right now woulda been perfect for the nWo return. Bischoff has 30 days, he's sweating it, he gets fired the week before the PPV. Buuut he said he had a suprise for the WWE. Middle of PPV suddenly nWo, Hall, Hogan, Nash come running outa the stands and attack some Wrestlers in true nWo fashion. Would have been better then last years return. *



I think last years less then spectacular NWO run would have killed any momentum a current run would have. I think wrestling as a whole needs a shot of some new angles new story lines. Rehashing the old isnt hacking it so much for me anymore but I wasnt ever a big NWO fan anyways I always had two words for them SUCK IT :rofl:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 13, 2003)

Nahh I meant instead of last year bringing them back they should have waited untill THIS year. With the Bisch instead of McMahon.


----------



## ace (Feb 13, 2003)

Nash,Luger,Sting,Steiner,Macho &KDogg
Thats The Wolf Pack.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 13, 2003)

Hows their song go....


"Don't turn ya back on the Wolfpac, ya might wind up jobbing to Nash"


----------



## ace (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Hows their song go....
> 
> 
> "Don't turn ya back on the Wolfpac, ya might wind up jobbing to Nash" *


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Nash,Luger,Sting,Steiner,Macho &KDogg
> Thats The Wolf Pack. *



Actually Ace, the original Wolf Pack included all the members you listed except for Steiner.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 14, 2003)

It woulda been better had Hall started Wolfpac. Something like this. He gets the Title, Hogan asks for it, Hall says no, says he's tired of being in the sidelines. Hall leaves and starts Wolfpac. Bagwell jumps ship with Savage, Nash jumps ship outa loyalty to Hall, DDP joins. Then fued with nWo Hollywood.


----------

